# Modifying the case for better air flow



## 951tom (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello,
I wanted to get some input on this idea from you guys. Currently my case has a bunch of round holes drilled into it where the fans mount for the air to blow thru. One is on the rear of the case (exhaust) and one is on the bottom (intake). I was thinking about cutting out the area with the holes in order to gain max air flow and install thin wire fan grills. My temps are currently around 100F-105F when gaming and 90F at idle. Should I get out the Dremel or not? Thanks!!

Pics of the case can be seen here:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=329195&Tab=1&NoMapp=0

The fan grills I was looking at are here:

http://www.pccasegear.com/category16_1.htm


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well if you modify the case then i'd make sure you can fit a 120mm fan in the back - looks like there is enough room. You might be able to install one in the front too. I did it to similar case.

The holes that there are currently are indeed small and probably hinder airflow quite badly - so even if you dont go for a bigger fan cutting out most of the metal will improve things.


----------

